# problem with Hulu on Tivo Stream 4K



## Rome1080 (6 mo ago)

On my tivo Stream 4k running Android tv 10, when I watch live streams of espn plus on the Hulu app, within minutes of starting the stream, the app freezes and blocks video from all the apps on my device to the point having to restart it to get back to normal. Does anyone have a solution for this problem?


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Are you on a wire or wireless? If you can, try the wire option. I have similar issues with kodi that disappear using a wire.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

TV2 said:


> Are you on a wire or wireless? If you can, try the wire option. I have similar issues with kodi that disappear using a wire.


What ethernet adapter do you recommend? You’re the first I’ve heard who’s using wired.

EDIT: Found this thread on Reddit about what adapters do and do not work on the Stream 4k:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/gg2li3

Which one are you using?


----------



## TV2 (Nov 5, 2021)

mdavej said:


> What ethernet adapter do you recommend? You’re the first I’ve heard who’s using wired.
> 
> EDIT: Found this thread on Reddit about what adapters do and do not work on the Stream 4k:
> 
> ...


I am using this adapter successfully on a couple different TS4Ks.


Amazon.com



UGREEN USB C to Ethernet Adapter Gigabit RJ45 to Thunderbolt 3 Type C Network 1000Mbps LAN Converter

Ive tried a couple of the USB Hub/Ethernet Combos as well, but find (at least without extra power) that you can use only ethernet or USB Port; and if using USB ports, only one at a time. Multiple USB thumb drives don't appear to work.


----------

